# Fowarding Email Through AD



## pantherguy (Nov 16, 2006)

I want to forward all emails sent to a user to another user. In Active Directory, If I open the recipient's properties and go to Exchange General, there is an option under Delivery Options that allows forwarding.However, if I enter the user that I want to receive the email, it doesn't work. I've tried it with a couple of other users and they all receive the forwarded email, but not this one user. Is there something else I can check?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is the user getting the forwarded email a member of AD?


----------



## AQ78 (Mar 30, 2010)

I presume you mean forwarding email through exchange?

http://www.techieshelp.com/forward-exchange-email-to-external-account/

the article above works the same for internal accounts


----------

